# Manasota Beach/ Lemon Bay Surf Fishing?



## stinkybait (Nov 24, 2008)

Hello all... 

I will be heading down to Manasota Beach for the holidays to visit family. Their place is right on Manasota Beach - step outside and you're on the beach. 

What kind of fish are running in the later parts of December? Should I bother bringing down my 10ft St Croix surf rod? Live bait? Jigs? 

It also seems as though I have the Gulf option and then Lemon Bay. 

Opinions and suggestions for the surf and bay areas would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

welcome to the family.


----------



## stinkybait (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks Bro! 

Now how about fishing down there? ;-)


----------



## chris riegler (Jun 3, 2008)

stinkybait said:


> Thanks Bro!
> 
> Now how about fishing down there? ;-)


there are sum kings running off the beaches and spanish mackeral and most likely whiting and im sure if u chum up there wil be sum sharks


----------



## stinkybait (Nov 24, 2008)

How far out? Would it be worth while to bring a 10ft surf caster?


----------



## eroommit (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi Stinky, I'll be staying on manasota key as well the week after Christmas and intend to fish as usual there. I have 3 charters planned there and I try to fish the surf as well as the piers also. I've not fished the bay much though. The 10 footer will work for way out, bit I also fish the troughs midway out and just beyond the 1st breaker with sandfleas. cutbait works and bout everything likes shrimp. and could always cast a jig or lure. enjoy and good luck.


----------

